

Official Usability, UI, UX Company Guidelines - tamersalama
http://usabilitygeek.com/official-usability-user-experience-user-interface-guidelines-from-companies/

======
scrrr
I was expecting a 404 for Oracle and SAP. But it's probably 1000 pages of PDF
equivalent to 404.

Nice collection though.

~~~
cubicle67
yeah, as someone who was forced to used SAP for a number of years I'm thinking
- SAP has usability guidelines?

Like most people who've done enterprise class development, I've used my fair
share of gawd awful software, but SAP is in it's own special class of
horribleness

------
brokentone
That's a really nice list, although I'm disappointed that BBC's Visual
Language didn't make the cut. It's one of the best done in my opinion but it
is a few years old now:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/guidelines/futuremedia/desed/visual_lan...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/guidelines/futuremedia/desed/visual_language.shtml)

------
ajhit406
Blackberry has UI guidelines?

They shouldn't confuse limitations with guidelines...

~~~
TobbenTM
Oh snap

------
Geee
Nokia has also additional UX Guidelines for N9/Swipe, which is a really nicely
crafted document. <http://www.developer.nokia.com/swipe/ux/>

